# Bourbon-Pecan Alfredo



## crewsk (Aug 27, 2004)

This is supper tonight along with some steamed broccoli. Just thought I'd share it with ya'll! BTW, it came from a Southern Living Cookbook.


Burbon-Pecan Alfredo
6oz. linguini, uncooked
3Tbsp. butter or margarine
3 cloves garlic, minced
3/4C. burbon, divided
1C whipping cream
1C freshly grated parmesan cheese
1/2C pecan pieces, toasted
2Tbsp. chopped parsley
Cook linguini according to package directions; drain & keep warm.
Melt butter in a skillet over medium heat; add garlic & cook, stirrong constantly, until tender.
Add 1/2C. burbon, & cook 3-5 minutes, stirring constantly. Stir in whipping cream & cheese. Cook over low heat, stirring constantly, until cheese melts. Gradually stir in remaining 1/4C. burbon; stir in pecans & parsley. Pour over pasta; toss. Serve immediately.


----------



## Alix (Aug 27, 2004)

I am drooling. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 9, 2004)

This looks just awesome, Crws - Tx!


----------



## crewsk (Sep 9, 2004)

Marmalady, it is great as long as you don't burn the garlic & forget the cheese! Last time I made it, I did both!


----------

